# Path of the Renegade / Kabal of the White Flame



## Keikan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was recently looking for information on Dark Eldar so that I could paint up a Forge World Dark Eldar Reaper that I received for last Christmas. I saw an entry for the Kabal of the White Flame. I understand that the KofWF only shows up in the book Path of the Renegade.. But I was wondering if anybody had any information on the Kabal.

The only bits of information that I found was:

Archon: Nyos Yllithian
Color: White

I am going to buy the Path of the Renegade but I thought I might get a jump on things....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

They wear white armor... that's about it.

The Kabal is not greatly elaborated on in the book since only Yllithian and his fellow Archons are main characters.


LotN


----------

